

Ex-Goldman Trader Aims to Bring Bitcoin to the Masses - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-30/coinbase-leads-move-to-bring-bitcoin-to-masses.html

======
Animats
The article is an ad for Coinbase.

Coinbase might be considered more trustworthy if they had an address other
than the founder's apartment and a mail drop in a sketchy area of Market St.
in SF. Over half of all Bitcoin exchanges have gone bust. The "online wallet"
services have an even worse record.

